# *.cdr Coral Draw Datein



## zylon (2. März 2004)

Hallo!

ich bin auch der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit *.cdr Datein [Coral Draw] ohne Coral Draw zu öffnen. 
Zur verfügung stehen mir Photoshop6, Freehand8, Fireworks4 und Flash5.

Leider geht es bei keinem dieser!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich vielleicht [Hintenrum] die *.cdr Datein doch mit meinen Programmen öffnen kann?

Bin über jede Hilfe überaus Dankbar!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Hi,

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, die Datei zu öffnen. Allerdings solltest Du beachten, dass die cdr-Dateien meist vektorbasierend sind und somit nur in einem Vektorprogramm problemlos und ohne Verluste geöffnet werden können...

1.)
Du kannst Dir Irfan View runterladen (ist Freeware) und bei älteren *.cdr-Dateien müßte das öffnen problemlos funktionieren. Dort speicherst Du das Bild als *.jpg ab (Tastatur-kürzel: S ) und kannst das Bild in PS öffnen. Leider kein Vektorprogramm.

2.)
Es gibt eine Trialversion von Paintshop Pro, in diesem Programm lassen sich ebenfalls diese Dateien öffnen. Dort gilt das Gleiche, wie bei PS; leider kein Vektorprogramm.

Wenn Du den kompletten Umfang von einer eventuellen Vektordatei erhalten willst, empfehle ich Dir, in einem Büro bzw. von dem *.cdr-Empfänger die Datei in ein Freehand-Format (*.fh8 oder höher.) umzuwandeln, dann ist der komplette Umfang einer Vektordatei enthalten.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben
ALF


----------



## Matthias Beth (17. März 2004)

*CDR-Datei öffnen*

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, wie "Zylon". Ich hab die Möglichkeiten, die TerrorALF angeboten hat ausprobiert, doch leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich hab auch schon den ADOBE Illustrator versucht, aber auch das hat nicht funktioniert.

Ich brauch aber die Datei dringend.

Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Little-Lilly (31. März 2004)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du es doch mal mit Corel versuchst? Auch davon gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine Testversion runterzuladen: Ultrakostenlos - Corel Draw 11 

Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, an Adobe Illustrator zu kommen, dort kannst Du ein *.cdr auch Platzieren.


----------



## Matthias Beth (31. März 2004)

**.cdr-Dateien*

Vielen herzlichen Dank, es hat funktioniert.


----------

